# Shallow lake bass



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

so in shallow lakes in Ohio. I'm wondering in these summer months after spawn out where are the fish going since not alot of deep off shore structure is available in lakes like Indian,ST Mary,Buckeye. any ideas what they mite be doing in the dog days?


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

avantifishski said:


> so in shallow lakes in Ohio. I'm wondering in these summer months after spawn out where are the fish going since not alot of deep off shore structure is available in lakes like Indian,ST Mary,Buckeye. any ideas what they mite be doing in the dog days?


Weeds.....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Usually anywhere there is shade and cover would be a good start or the thickest nastiest slop that's where they will be sometimes it takes 1.5-2oz weight to break through that thick stuff and bass will be waiting to hit it very quickly just make sure your ready with the heaviest tackle you have


----------

